# Bonne route!



## angloswiss

What is the nearest Italian salutation to the French "Bonne route!"?


----------



## carolinskaya

It should be " Buon viaggio!".


----------



## angloswiss

Thanks, carolinskaya, but isn't that nearer "Bon voyage!"?
The distinction is that one could wish "Bon voyage!" to someone setting out on any kind of journey (as an aircraft passenger, for example). I am seeking an Italian salutation that would specifically apply to someone setting out on a car journey.


----------



## carolinskaya

But we usually say "Buon viaggio" independently from type of transport you are using, at least for what i know...


----------



## angloswiss

Yes, exactly. I would prefer a salutation that (like "Bonne route!") applies specifically to someone setting out on a road journey. Perhaps it doesn't exist in Italian?


----------



## carolinskaya

No, I'm afraid not!


----------



## angloswiss

That's fine then, carolinskaya! I put "Buon viaggio!" in a book I wrote in English about the Alfa Romeo Montreal, and wondered if there was a more appropriate expression.

Mille grazie!


----------

